# Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Ronaldhinio vs Neymar, Suarez, Messi



## Torros (5 Dicembre 2015)

Il trio del Brasile contro quello del Barca.
Il trio brasiliano per qualità, rapidità, completezza e individualità è l'unico che può essere paragonato in anni recenti a quello del Barca. Se li prendiamo individualmente direi quello brasiliano, giusto Messi potrebbe spostare l'ago della bilancia, perché Neymar e Suarez per quanto bravi non sono ancora ai livelli delle 3 R. Neymar può arrivarci con il tempo, anche se come picchi per me non si avvicinerà mai(tecnicamente e atleticamente non arriva a quei livelli), ma con maggior professiionalità, volontà e fortuna può fare una carriera migliore. 
Ero cmq indeciso se mettere Romario al posto di Ronaldhinio, qualitativamente non cambia nulla, Romario era un altro mostro assurdo, ma diciamo che ho messo Ronaldhinio, visto che con gli altri due ha vinto la coppa del mondo, ma pure il trio Romario, Ronaldo, Rivaldo alla fine degli anni 90 era tanta roba.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Impossibile decidere. Forse prenderei i brasiliani, se li consideriamo all'apice della forma.

Però non sappiamo come giocherebbero insieme, hanno raggiunto la maturità in periodi diversi.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Prendendo i brasiliani per il periodo in cui hanno giocato assieme (mondiale 2002), per quanto fossero forti e affiatati, probabilmente vincono i tre del Barca. Prendendo il Ronaldo del biennio '96-'98, il Rivaldo del '99 e il Dinho del 2005, sulla carta sono più forti i brasiliani.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2015)

sinceramente i tre del Barcellona si completano meglio, quindi assieme prendo loro, presi singolarmente secondo ne i brasiliani sono superiori Ronaldinho superiore a neymar e Ronaldo meglio di suarez..


----------



## prebozzio (6 Dicembre 2015)

Presi tutti e sei all'apice delle carriere (e posto che Neymar non lo ha ancora toccato, chissà che sarà in grado di combinare nei prossimi anni), scelgo senza dubbio Ronaldo-Ronaldinho-Rivaldo


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Dicembre 2015)

Da questo paragone io vedo solo una cosa. Che all'apice della carriera, al top della condizione, ROnaldo e Ronaldinho sono una spanna sopra gli altri.


----------



## Snake (6 Dicembre 2015)

Il peak di Rivaldo lo conosciamo, quello di Neymar dobbiamo ancora vederlo e promette abbastanza bene, se li paragono alla stessa età mi sa che la bilancia pende più dalla parte di Neymar. In ogni caso prendo quello del Barca, più eclettico, complementare e meno invalidante di quello brasiliano valutando le due fasi di gioco.


----------



## Torros (6 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il peak di Rivaldo lo conosciamo, quello di Neymar dobbiamo ancora vederlo e promette abbastanza bene, se li paragono alla stessa età mi sa che la bilancia pende più dalla parte di Neymar. In ogni caso prendo quello del Barca, più eclettico, complementare e meno invalidante di quello brasiliano valutando le due fasi di gioco.



Rivaldo faceva delle cose che Neymar non fa e non credo farà mai. Era più forte sia tecnicamente che atleticamente e fisicamente. Neymar ha fatto più cose ad un età più precoce, ma solo perché ha raggiunto prima una big e nel brasile non c'è concorrenza come ai tempi di Rivaldo. Tra l'altro per me è stato meglio di Ronaldhinio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Rivaldo faceva delle cose che Neymar non fa e non credo farà mai. Era più forte sia tecnicamente che atleticamente e fisicamente. Neymar ha fatto più cose ad un età più precoce, ma solo perché ha raggiunto prima una big e nel brasile non c'è concorrenza come ai tempi di Rivaldo. Tra l'altro per me è stato meglio di Ronaldhinio.



Come picco Dinho è stato superiore a Rivaldo, come grandezza (calcolando quindi la carriera) Rivaldo.


----------



## Torros (6 Dicembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Come picco Dinho è stato superiore a Rivaldo, come grandezza (calcolando quindi la carriera) Rivaldo.


 anche come picco preferisco Rivaldo, anche se non vedo grosse differenze.


----------



## Torros (6 Dicembre 2015)

Rivaldo era come Pogba, alto, grosso, tecnicamente fortissimo ma molto più rapido di Pogba. Un giocatore fantastico per come lo ricordo io.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> *Rivaldo era come Pogba*, alto, grosso, tecnicamente fortissimo ma molto più rapido di Pogba. Un giocatore fantastico per come lo ricordo io.


----------



## Torros (7 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


>



parlo delle caratteristiche (non credo fosse difficile arrivarci, ma evidentemente per qualcuno non è cosi scontato). Devo spiegare pure queste ovvietà: semplicemente i giocatori particolarmente alti e longilinei, tendenzialmente non sono particolarmente tecnici e tanto meno rapido ed agili. Pogba ha alcune caratteristiche(ovviamente in dosi minori) di Rivaldo.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Dicembre 2015)

Io Rivaldo non me lo ricordo grosso..


----------



## Snake (7 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io Rivaldo non me lo ricordo grosso..



per niente, giocatore longilineo se ce n'è uno


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Come picco Dinho è stato superiore a Rivaldo, come grandezza (calcolando quindi la carriera) Rivaldo.



Non so su cosa si fanno queste discussioni..boh...Rivaldo è stato eccezionale nel periodo Barca, 5 anni, e soprattutto nel triennio 98-2001, poi dopo il mondiale 2002 è letteralmente scoppiato..
Dinho dal 2002 al 2008 ha deliziato il mondo (ma secondo me fino al 2010 era ancora uno dei 10 migliori al mondo)..dire che la carriera di Rivaldo sia stata superiore non so come sia possibile..oltretutto dinho ha vinto da protagonista una Champions, non l'ha vinta da panchinaro come l'altro..

Nel complesso comqunque il trio del Barca credo sia più amalgamato, gli altri 3 erano tutti troppo individualisti..
Al suo apice comunque io dei 6 mi prendo tutta la vita Ronaldo.


----------



## Torros (7 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so su cosa si fanno queste discussioni..boh...Rivaldo è stato eccezionale nel periodo Barca, 5 anni, e soprattutto nel triennio 98-2001, poi dopo il mondiale 2002 è letteralmente scoppiato..
> Dinho dal 2002 al 2008 ha deliziato il mondo (ma secondo me fino al 2010 era ancora uno dei 10 migliori al mondo)..dire che la carriera di Rivaldo sia stata superiore non so come sia possibile..oltretutto dinho ha vinto da protagonista una Champions, non l'ha vinta da panchinaro come l'altro..
> 
> Nel complesso comqunque il trio del Barca credo sia più amalgamato, gli altri 3 erano tutti troppo individualisti..
> Al suo apice comunque io dei 6 mi prendo tutta la vita Ronaldo.


Beh Rivaldo ha fatto nettamente meglio in Nazionale. Ha avuto una carriera decisamente più longeva. Ronaldhinio dopo il 2007 era in calo netto e aveva solo 27 anni. Il calo di Rivaldo è cominciato dopo i 30, dopo che aveva vinto tutto.


----------



## Torros (7 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io Rivaldo non me lo ricordo grosso..



nel senso di fisicamente prestante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Beh Rivaldo ha fatto nettamente meglio in Nazionale. Ha avuto una carriera decisamente più longeva. Ronaldhinio dopo il 2007 era in calo netto e aveva solo 27 anni. Il calo di Rivaldo è cominciato dopo i 30, dopo che aveva vinto tutto.



Esatto. Dinho ha incantato il mondo per 3-4 anni, più la stagione 2009-2010.
Ronaldinho ha vinto la Champions, ma Rivaldo ha fatto due grandi Mondiali (98 e 2002) che Dinho si sogna.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Dicembre 2015)

Il mondiale del 2002 è ricordato per la partitaccia del Brasile contro la Turchia e dalla simulazione di Rivaldo clamorosa in finale...ecco per cosa mi ricordo Rivaldo io...


----------



## Torros (7 Dicembre 2015)

cmq anche Romario era un altro fuoriclasse come pochi nella storia, purtroppo spesso dimenticato. 
Il brasile è passato da questi 4 a Douglas Costa, Oscar e Neymar(bravo per carità ma come talento non arriva ai livelli di questi per me). 

classe assurda:


----------



## Torros (7 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il mondiale del 2002 è ricordato per la partitaccia del Brasile contro la Turchia e dalla simulazione di Rivaldo clamorosa in finale...ecco per cosa mi ricordo Rivaldo io...



beh dovresti guardarti qualche video.
Giocatore unico, dopo Messi e Maradona senza dubbio il mancino più forte di sempre:


----------



## Jaqen (7 Dicembre 2015)

Chi ha detto che Rivaldo fosse scarso?

Non ricordo però, sarà che ho poca memoria, di un mondiale 2002 giocato alla grande.. Ricordo più di ogni altra cosa la simulazione.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> cmq anche Romario era un altro fuoriclasse come pochi nella storia, purtroppo spesso dimenticato.
> Il brasile è passato da questi 4 a Douglas Costa, Oscar e Neymar(bravo per carità ma come talento non arriva ai livelli di questi per me).
> 
> classe assurda:



Se Neymar continua così, diventa il miglior brasiliano di sempre. Poi bisognerà vedere quanto durerà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> cmq anche Romario era un altro fuoriclasse come pochi nella storia, purtroppo spesso dimenticato.
> Il brasile è passato da questi 4 a Douglas Costa, Oscar e Neymar(bravo per carità ma come talento non arriva ai livelli di questi per me).
> 
> classe assurda:


Ho come la sensazione che negli anni '90 avresti detto di Romario le cose che dici adesso per Neymar, postando i video di Zico magari


----------



## Torros (7 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho come la sensazione che negli anni '90 avresti detto di Romario le cose che dici adesso per Neymar, postando i video di Zico magari



Eh no, Neymar non mi trasmette nulla. Mi pare che il suo modo di giocare non sia naturale, ma forzato, questo mi trasmette. 
Per esempio quando tenta di fare sombrero inutili per ridicolizzare l'avversario, senza ottenere nulla di concreto mi sa di clown. Semplicemente non mi piace, adoro i giocatori dalla tecnica istintiva e naturale, non mi fanno impazzire i robot alla neymar e alla Cr7.


----------



## Torros (7 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto che Rivaldo fosse scarso?
> 
> Non ricordo però, sarà che ho poca memoria, di un mondiale 2002 giocato alla grande.. Ricordo più di ogni altra cosa la simulazione.



Ricordi male, fece 5 gol e 5 assist credo e entrambi i gol di Ronaldo contro la Germania nascono da sue invenzioni. Gioco un grande mondiale pure nel 98.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Eh no, Neymar non mi trasmette nulla. Mi pare che il suo modo di giocare non sia naturale, ma forzato, questo mi trasmette.
> Quando tenta di fare sombrero inutili per ridicolizzare l'avversaria, senza potrei ottenere nulla di concreto mi sa di clown.


Questa descrizione di Neymar mi ricorda il Neymar del Santos, non quello del Barcellona.


----------



## Torros (7 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se Neymar continua così, diventa il miglior brasiliano di sempre. Poi bisognerà vedere quanto durerà



può essere, vediamo se vince un mondiale(per informazione, Romario ha vinto un mondiale con una nazionale ben più scarsa). Ma io parlo di talento non di carriera. Per esempio: George Best è stato certamente più talentuoso di Giggs, il gallese però ha fatto una carriera migliore.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Dicembre 2015)

Rivaldo avrebbe dovuto vincere anche il pallone d'oro del 2002. Purtroppo per lui ha fatto la ****** entrata nella storia contro la Turchia.
A mio avviso il Ronaldinho nel 2005 non ha rivali per completezza e peso specifico nella manovra offensiva.
Il Ronaldo dell'Inter '98 è stato devastante e, come hanno recentemente ricordato anche Billy e Paolino, era davvero immarcabile, davvero un mostro che giocava al doppio della velocità degli altri nel campionato più competitivo al mondo.
Messi ha dei numeri assurdi ma i picchi che hanno toccato i due sopracitati secondo me non li ha mai raggiunti. Tantissimi gol, ma in un calcio diverso ed in una squadra costruita a sua misura.


----------



## Heaven (8 Dicembre 2015)

MSN

Secondo me quando Messi Neymar e Suarez smetteranno di giocare e inizierà la nostalgia anche verso di loro neanche si faranno questi paragoni


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> MSN
> 
> Secondo me quando Messi Neymar e Suarez smetteranno di giocare e inizierà la nostalgia anche verso di loro neanche si faranno questi paragoni


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Il calo di Rivaldo è cominciato dopo i 30, dopo che aveva vinto tutto.



è avvenuto dopo il mondiale 2002, ovvero praticamente il primo trofeo internazionale vinto..
Io non vedo differenza, a parte il talento di Dinho 10 volte superiore..secondo me è solo perché Dinho è sempre sembrato un funambolo anche fuori dal campo mentre Rivaldo un professionista serio..
Sono arrivati qui entrambi in fase calante ma a mio avviso Dinho non ha fatto così male, soprattutto perché non è mai stato messo nella condizioni ideale per far bene, ma i primi due anni nel complesso è stato uno dei migliori benché fosse un milan già disastroso..
Rivaldo ha fallito n un super milan invece, i primo anno doveva essere un plus invece è stato un disastro


----------



## Torros (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è avvenuto dopo il mondiale 2002, ovvero praticamente il primo trofeo internazionale vinto..
> Io non vedo differenza, a parte il talento di Dinho 10 volte superiore..secondo me è solo perché Dinho è sempre sembrato un funambolo anche fuori dal campo mentre Rivaldo un professionista serio..
> Sono arrivati qui entrambi in fase calante ma a mio avviso Dinho non ha fatto così male, soprattutto perché non è mai stato messo nella condizioni ideale per far bene, ma i primi due anni nel complesso è stato uno dei migliori benché fosse un milan già disastroso..
> Rivaldo ha fallito n un super milan invece, i primo anno doveva essere un plus invece è stato un disastro



Mah talento superiore 10 volte mai, sara perché non avete seguito Rivaldo nei suoi giorni migliori al Barca, ma talento 10 volte superiore non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Ronaldhinio tutto quello che faceva lo ha scopiazzato da Rivaldo e Ronaldo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Mah talento superiore 10 volte mai, sara perché non avete seguito Rivaldo nei suoi giorni migliori al Barca, ma talento 10 volte superiore non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Ronaldhinio tutto quello che faceva lo ha scopiazzato da Rivaldo e Ronaldo.



Vabbè, opinioni personali, inutile discutere oltre. Per me Dinho è stato un vero unicum, Rivaldo "solo" un grandissimo campione. L'impronta che hanno lasciato nella storia del calcio non è neanche paragonabile, come non è paragonabile quello che hanno rappresentato per il calcio Romario e Ronaldo


----------



## Black (9 Dicembre 2015)

Per picco di rendimento i 3 brasiliani sono superiori, ma va ricordato che non hanno mai giocato assieme nel loro momento migliore. Rivaldo nel 2002 era già in fase decadente, Ronaldinho non era ancora quell'alieno che fu tra il 2004 e il 2006 (a mio parere in quel periodo l'unico a poter essere paragonato a Maradona).
Ma se consideriamo anche che a calcio si gioca in 11 e che bisogna anche pensare all'equilibrio, sceglierei il trio del Barça. 

p.s. certo che pensare a questi mostri quando il nostro tridente potrebbe essere Cerci-Niang-Bacca fa tristezza infinita


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2015)

ma dove sarà mai sto picco di Ronaldinho superiore a Messi, se lo dite ad un tifoso del Barca si fa una grassa risata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma dove sarà mai sto picco di Ronaldinho superiore a Messi, se lo dite ad un tifoso del Barca si fa una grassa risata.



Si ma infatti..
Guarda per me il paragone è questo:
Ronaldo e Messi sono dello stesso livello
Dinho ad oggi è superiore a Neymar ma non arriva ai livelli dell'argentino, non c'è proprio paragone sul valore *in campo
*Rivaldo e Suarez non saprei dire, troppo diversi..il brasiliano più completo l'uruguaiano più bomber


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Dicembre 2015)

Premetto che per me Dinho è il calcio, se dovessi rinascere domani calciatore vorrei nascere Ronaldinho.


La differenza per me è molto semplice, che Ronaldo, Ronaldinho e Rivaldo seppur segnando meno gol degli altri tre nelle partite importanti diventavano ancor più incredibili, non le sbagliavano MAI.


PS: avete notato che tutti e sei hanno giocato nel Barcellona? Che invidia, penso che in nessuna squadra nel mondo siano passati tanti fenomeni come nel Barcellona dalla metà degli anni 80 ad oggi.

Anche se gli unici che possono competere forse siamo noi


----------

